# My fantasy football team (bit risque - caution)



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/Dream.team.jpg


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

It will never work mate, The FA will ban them for not wearing shin pads!

(lovely line up though!)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

are they all brazilians :wink:


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

DXN said:


> are they all brazilians :wink:


cant see cos there wearing thongs :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you find the original site that picture comes from then you'll see the real answer for yourselves. 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

My mum said I would go blind?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cant stand football but id give them 90 mins (well id try) :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> cant stand football but id give them 90 mins (well id try) :lol:


45 minutes each way with an orange at half time?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > cant stand football but id give them 90 mins (well id try) :lol:
> ...


i might give the orange a miss


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Where's it gone  I can only see a red cross


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Where's it gone  I can only see a red cross


Must be into injury time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm afraid I had to remove it so that I had enough space to upload a picture of me and my Baby... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

